# Show us your... dog



## kerndog (23 Oct 2013)

I dont have one (yet) but am in the process of looking for a suitable breed and thought that this might be a good way to see pics of peoples dogs and maybe get a bit of info on what they are like. Also started a thread the other day about getting one and it got a lot of responses, it seems everyone who owns a dog is bonkers about them and loves to show pics, so come on... show us your dog!


----------



## Leodis (23 Oct 2013)

Bit of a rough one but overall suffers from small dog syndrome


----------



## Crackle (23 Oct 2013)

Just throw the ball!


----------



## ceejayh (23 Oct 2013)

I'd show you mine if I had one, but if I did, they'd look like these two (my sister's Tibetan Terriers which I mentioned in the other thread).


----------



## Crackle (23 Oct 2013)

ceejayh said:


> I'd show you mine if I had one, but if I did, they'd look like these two (my sister's Tibetan Terriers which I mentioned in the other thread).
> 
> View attachment 31271


I regularly cycle past the Irby Mill


----------



## ceejayh (23 Oct 2013)

Crackle said:


> I regularly cycle past the Irby Mill



Cracking pub, sadly not my local but me and Mrs ceejayh will be there on Saturday evening with my sis, her husband (who's also big into cycling...you probably know him!!) and my brother.


----------



## Crackle (23 Oct 2013)

ceejayh said:


> Cracking pub, sadly not my local but me and Mrs ceejayh will be there on Saturday evening with my sis, her husband (who's also big into cycling...you probably know him!!) and my brother.


Ah. Are they a couple of Dodgy looking dogs or am I barking up the wrong tree.


----------



## ceejayh (23 Oct 2013)

Crackle said:


> Ah. Are they a couple of Dodgy looking dogs or am I barking up the wrong tree.



That'll be the fella .


----------



## kerndog (23 Oct 2013)

ceejayh said:


> I'd show you mine if I had one, but if I did, they'd look like these two (my sister's Tibetan Terriers which I mentioned in the other thread).
> 
> View attachment 31271



Love those! These are definitely on my top 3 list at the moment!

Thanks


----------



## kerndog (23 Oct 2013)

Crackle said:


> Just throw the ball!



handsome!


----------



## jayonabike (23 Oct 2013)

My 4 year old Dogue de Bordeaux


----------



## Berties (23 Oct 2013)

We have a white boxer,getting old now full of life still but gets stiff in the evening,likes to get in puddles to cool down ,if I wash her when she gets home she rolls in a dust hole she dug in the summer,she's great with the kids, but if a dog shows her any aggression she will pin it down,26 kg of muscle no fat on this boxer,she will drive birds from the bushes an will pick up on a shoot(some times)


----------



## oldfatfool (23 Oct 2013)

The two black beauties have both gone to the bridge, only to be replaced by two more,


----------



## germanicdogman (23 Oct 2013)

well here's my lot
lassie sadly no longer here




shep




scamp




tinker




lady another one whos gone




jess a rescued dog




and suzie


----------



## ScotiaLass (23 Oct 2013)

Meet Oskar....my third German Shepherd, all were rescues.





Sleepy puppy....







Awake puppy....


----------



## Sara_H (23 Oct 2013)

When he was an iccle, teeny weeny, tiny, cute puppy.







Now - Handsome, loyal, gentle, funny, but incredibly stupid.


----------



## Doseone (23 Oct 2013)




----------



## shouldbeinbed (23 Oct 2013)

http://www.mypetchat.net/threads/gratuitous-dog-pictures.116/#post-2028
a few on the pet forum.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (23 Oct 2013)

Beattie who sadly passed away the week before last Christmas:





and her brother Busby who is still going strong. He'll be 14 next month and is feeling his age a bit, but still wants to play like a puppy if anyone will let him.





They're both collie-terrier crosses which has proved to be an interesting mix.


----------



## kerndog (23 Oct 2013)

jayonabike said:


> My 4 year old Dogue de Bordeaux
> View attachment 31275
> 
> 
> ...


wow that is the biggest mouth I have ever seen, he looks awesome!


----------



## jhawk (23 Oct 2013)

Here's a few of mine. Akaya. Retriever-husky mix... Love him though I do, stealing my pillow is not cool!

Oh, and there's another one of him running in the snow last winter!








Here, after being sprayed by a skunk. Have you seen a more pathetic look?!





"Hey, you there with the food... Can I have some, please?"


----------



## citybabe (23 Oct 2013)

My rescue greyhound Grace and my 16 year old bedlington terrier Rosie. 





My whippet Judy


----------



## smokeysmoo (23 Oct 2013)

This is my mate Patch.................

This was a very early puppy pic,






Wearing my his CC buff at about 2 years old,







This was earlier in the Summer after he'd run himself ragged on the beach at Heysham near Morecambe,


----------



## smokeysmoo (23 Oct 2013)

@kerndog, not sure if you know, or if it's been mentioned, but don't forget to check out PETCHAT as well


----------



## Tcr4x4 (23 Oct 2013)

My Eurasier Sebbe





Sebbe by TCR4x4, on Flickr




Sebbe in the snow 2013 by TCR4x4, on Flickr




Sebbe in the snow 2013 by TCR4x4, on Flickr


----------



## jhawk (23 Oct 2013)

Tcr4x4 said:


> My Eurasier Sebbe
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not a dog, it's a Wolf!  Beautiful though!

Unlike mine; mine got kicked out of the wolf pack for being blonde and too stupid!


----------



## smokeysmoo (23 Oct 2013)

Crackle said:


> Just throw the ball!



He's a bonny bugger 

A mate of mine got a black lab earlier this year and I kind of fell in love with him 

His name is Bruce and here he is at a few weeks old......................






and here he is after a few short months................................................






His girlfriend used to bring him to work when she was picking my mate up, so I got to see him regularly.

I'd never witnessed the growth rate of a large breed dog from a pup, it was frankly unbelievable


----------



## Saluki (23 Oct 2013)

Poco the JRT, she's a bit sharp though. She will be 7 on the 31st Oct if she lives that long. She is a bit naughty.




Billy Whiz, straight out of racing kennels, he's a bit shinier now. He was 3 last April, never raced. A real dope, not clever but oh so loving. Great recall too and very little in the way of prey drive.




This is Gabriel my Longdog (Saluki x Greyhound) last summer. He is around 14 so we'll not have him very much longer, I wouldn't think. This is him after we fetched him out of the ditch  Totally unsafe around cats of course but apart from cats, he loves everything.




Last, but definitely not least, this is my beloved Millie-Milou. She is a 16 year old Parsons Russell and there are not enough words in the world to say just how much I love her. She is loyal, clever, loving and a bit bossy now. Spoiled rotten of course. What you cannot see is her lambs leather and Swarovski crystal collar! She sleeps by the bed in her basket and is virtually welded to me when I'm home. She is not mine, I am hers.


----------



## Crackle (23 Oct 2013)

smokeysmoo said:


> I'd never witnessed the growth rate of a large breed dog from a pup, it was frankly unbelievable



It is but I think it takes a bit longer for larger breeds to fully form joints and things, so you have to be careful with them until after 18 months. Easier said than done.


----------



## andytheflyer (23 Oct 2013)

Lab Collie cross - "Bob". 12 yo, Very sociable, daft, v keen on barking at the BBC News on TV.


----------



## tony111 (23 Oct 2013)

This is Bailey, our 6 year old chow chow. He can't ride a bike yet. Err...don't know what I've done but we don't have 3 of em.


----------



## ScotiaLass (23 Oct 2013)

What a lot of gorgeous pooches we have!


----------



## shouldbeinbed (24 Oct 2013)

smokeysmoo said:


> @kerndog, not sure if you know, or if it's been mentioned, but don't forget to check out PETCHAT as well


 

seconded, its where my earlier link is from, we're a small but friendly breed over there.

Come and join us we have kibble 

SS - your hounds in their hoodies make me smile every time I see that pic.


----------



## snapper_37 (24 Oct 2013)

There's some great pics on here!



First day we brought her home from the stinking rescue place (not their fault, money was short). Bathed, fed (sick followed) and full of kennel cough.




Chilling on holiday after an emergency spay and removal of a snapped top fang (the nick name Ellie One-Fang was born).




Most recent photo.


----------



## kerndog (24 Oct 2013)

smokeysmoo said:


> @kerndog, not sure if you know, or if it's been mentioned, but don't forget to check out PETCHAT as well



will do thanks!


----------



## kerndog (24 Oct 2013)

shouldbeinbed said:


> seconded, its where my earlier link is from, we're a small but friendly breed over there.
> 
> Come and join us we have kibble
> 
> SS - your hounds in their hoodies make me smile every time I see that pic.



I'll be sure to pop in!


----------



## martint235 (24 Oct 2013)

Where's @Auntie Helen and Poppy when you need them???


----------



## Herbie (24 Oct 2013)

kerndog said:


> I dont have one (yet) but am in the process of looking for a suitable breed and thought that this might be a good way to see pics of peoples dogs and maybe get a bit of info on what they are like. Also started a thread the other day about getting one and it got a lot of responses, it seems everyone who owns a dog is bonkers about them and loves to show pics, so come on... show us your dog!


 
this is Diesel...hes well cool


----------



## Herbie (24 Oct 2013)

ScotiaLass said:


> Meet Oskar....my third German Shepherd, all were rescues.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
lovely and nice socks


----------



## Herbie (24 Oct 2013)

Doseone said:


> View attachment 31296


 
lovely pic


----------



## ScotiaLass (24 Oct 2013)

Herbie said:


> lovely and nice socks



My slipper boots 
I get cold extremities - requires slipper boots and a hairy dog


----------



## Herbie (24 Oct 2013)

ScotiaLass said:


> My slipper boots
> I get cold extremities - requires slipper boots and a hairy dog


 
great combo


----------



## Auntie Helen (25 Oct 2013)

Here is The Popster (Poppy) in the basket.





And here's a little video of her whilst cycling along:


----------



## martint235 (25 Oct 2013)

Auntie Helen said:


> Here is The Popster (Poppy) in the basket.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I still regret not finding a way to kidnap her from Great Easton. I put it down to tiredness


----------



## mooseracer (25 Oct 2013)

Charlie, totally gorgeous rescue Collie


----------



## Fnaar (25 Oct 2013)




----------



## Doseone (25 Oct 2013)

Herbie said:


> lovely pic


Thanks


----------



## tug benson (26 Oct 2013)

This Libby she is a bullmastiff










This is Roxy and she is also a bullmastiff










This is both of them together


----------



## colly (26 Oct 2013)

tug benson said:


> This Libby she is a bullmastiff



Those dogs have BIG tongues.


----------



## tug benson (26 Oct 2013)

And roxys chain is 28 inches the fat bitch


----------



## tug benson (26 Oct 2013)

colly said:


> Those dogs have BIG tongues.


 Ha...those pics do seem to make their tongues very large


----------



## captainhastings (26 Oct 2013)

Here is our fat biff ( cocker spaniel )





brilliant house dog and adores the wife


----------



## colly (26 Oct 2013)

Charlie.

He has a normal sized tongue





Unfortunately he has an odd manner of relaxing:






and he allows himself to be bullied by young bitches:


----------



## colly (26 Oct 2013)

User14044mountain said:


> OT: but Colly  nice to see you back


Thanks Rocky. I've been busy and also got a bit CCed out.
I needed to find reality again.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Oct 2013)

Lottie, a 15 month old Cockerpoo, complete with 'small-child' (12 year old daughter)






We had 2 Border Collies before, but both are RIP


----------



## akb (26 Oct 2013)

Our boys.


----------



## tincaman (27 Oct 2013)

Bailey, 5 years old


----------



## [Philip] (27 Oct 2013)

Gelert, the OAP boxer.






Not spoilt at all.


----------



## SHornswaggle (27 Oct 2013)

My baby!!


----------



## Peter Armstrong (5 Feb 2014)




----------



## Doyleyburger (5 Feb 2014)

This is Frank my boxer of 8 years. Hates it when I go on a night shift


----------



## jayonabike (5 Feb 2014)

Some more of Rosie 

My son & Rosie using each other as pillows






She does love a sleep






A rare occasion when she's awake


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (5 Feb 2014)

Not ours, but the dog we dog sit for. A totally daft, but completely obedient male Irish Wolf Hound called Dusty. also a rescue dog.
We have just had him for 2 weeks and he has now gone back to his owner (our neighbour and landlady and thankfully the owner of the sofa as well!)






(his blanket was accidentally put on the sofa so he assumed he could sleep on the sofa!)


----------



## coffeejo (5 Feb 2014)

My 7 year old Lab, Snipe in the snow last January...





...and the sea the year before that...





...and taking it easy in the spring sunshine back in 2010


----------



## Paulus (6 Feb 2014)

Here is my red Border Collie, Millie, aged 6 months,





And now just over 2 years old


----------



## SpokeyDokey (6 Feb 2014)

Very sadly no longer here. My friend Arnie.

This was his 9th trip up Ben Nevis which he did 14 times in total.


----------



## Auntie Helen (7 Feb 2014)

My Weim used to get really cold in winter - how did Arnie cope with a snowy mountain?


----------



## Inertia (7 Feb 2014)

Around 3 months old







Now (year and a half)






Awake


----------



## SpokeyDokey (7 Feb 2014)

Auntie Helen said:


> My Weim used to get really cold in winter - how did Arnie cope with a snowy mountain?



Well you obviously know what Weim's are all about! In truth as long as he was active and had things to interest him he was oblivious to cold and rain etc. However, once playtime stopped he was a wimp. Many a time he'd come in off our local Fells soaked and acting pathetic - my wife used to towel him down and dry him with a hairdryer and he absolutely loved it.

I used to carry a fleece lined Gore-tex coat for him when we were doing long days in the mountains (we did well over 200 together) and he used to hate wearing it so it was always used as a last resort.

The photo there was Feb' 2004 when he was 5 years old. Snow was quite light for the month tbh and we'd come up via the Carn Mor Dearg Arete which was interesting for him in the conditions! He coped well. He was a powerful climber and though he could not climb vertical rock faces he clambered up some serious rock terrain in his time - he had that little lightweight harness he is (loosely) wearing there for easy terrain and a big Ruffwear harness for when he was being belayed - same as the SARDA dogs wear. He absolutely loved it (climbing not the harness!).

He died the a week after his 12th birthday and that was, and still is, the worst day of my life - I cried every single day for 13 months after his death; not exaggerating either.

He was a big boy but was a super friendly and gentle dog - many a non-dog person thought he was lovely too!

I miss him terribly and would give just about anything to have him back.


----------



## coffeejo (7 Feb 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Well you obviously know what Weim's are all about! In truth as long as he was active and had things to interest him he was oblivious to cold and rain etc. However, once playtime stopped he was a wimp. Many a time he'd come in of our local Fells soaked and acting pathetic - my wife used to towel him down and dry him with a hairdryer and he absolutely loved it.
> 
> I used to carry a fleece lined Gore-tex coat for him when we were doing long days in the mountains (we did well over 200 together) and he used to hate wearing it so it was always used as a last resort.
> 
> ...


He sounds like a real character, a member of the family.


----------



## Paulus (7 Feb 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Well you obviously know what Weim's are all about! In truth as long as he was active and had things to interest him he was oblivious to cold and rain etc. However, once playtime stopped he was a wimp. Many a time he'd come in of our local Fells soaked and acting pathetic - my wife used to towel him down and dry him with a hairdryer and he absolutely loved it.
> 
> I used to carry a fleece lined Gore-tex coat for him when we were doing long days in the mountains (we did well over 200 together) and he used to hate wearing it so it was always used as a last resort.
> 
> ...




A wonderful post there spokey, I felt the same when my last dog had to go because of a serious illness. Many non dog people just don't realise how attached you can get to a canine friend.


----------



## Paulus (7 Feb 2014)

This was him, a cross Lab and various others, got him as a 6 week old pup from the RSPCA. A wonderful dog.


----------



## Cubist (7 Feb 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Well you obviously know what Weim's are all about! In truth as long as he was active and had things to interest him he was oblivious to cold and rain etc. However, once playtime stopped he was a wimp. Many a time he'd come in of our local Fells soaked and acting pathetic - my wife used to towel him down and dry him with a hairdryer and he absolutely loved it.
> 
> I used to carry a fleece lined Gore-tex coat for him when we were doing long days in the mountains (we did well over 200 together) and he used to hate wearing it so it was always used as a last resort.
> 
> ...


That level of love and devotion needs another focus........... Just think how much another dog would love to share your adventures.


----------



## lesley_x (7 Feb 2014)

I am soooo biased towards labs, I think they're beautiful and loyal dogs

Puppy...





A little older




Grown up!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (7 Feb 2014)

@Reiver What a great picture!


----------



## Puddles (7 Feb 2014)

Mr Major Arcana!

With his Mummy when tiny






















Un-amused sharing "his" sofa







and still not happy






cos he likes to do this





or this


----------



## Cubist (7 Feb 2014)

SNowy walk last year with Bramble the rescue dog.


----------



## Cubist (7 Feb 2014)

Peter Armstrong said:


>


A study in Guilt.....


----------



## Doyleyburger (17 Jun 2014)

Doyleyburger said:


> This is Frank my boxer of 8 years. Hates it when I go on a night shift
> View attachment 37572


Lost my special boy couple weeks back 

Just by chance I happened to be dropping off some furniture to the local kennels and they had this boy ready to be re-homed




This is Rupert. Dalmatian x Jack Russel


----------



## rikki (17 Jun 2014)

Cubist said:


> SNowy walk last year with Bramble the rescue dog.


What sort of dog is Bramble?
And by "rescue dog" do you mean you rescued him/her, or Bramble rescues others?


----------



## GaryA (17 Jun 2014)

_



_


----------



## Cubist (17 Jun 2014)

rikki said:


> What sort of dog is Bramble?
> And by "rescue dog" do you mean you rescued him/her, or Bramble rescues others?


Bramble is a whippet-based cross as far as we can determine. We rescued her, although that goretex coat she's got on makes her look kind of official!


----------



## s7ephanie (17 Jun 2014)

Fred the farting frenchie


----------



## coffeejo (17 Jun 2014)

Doyleyburger said:


> Lost my special boy couple weeks back
> 
> Just by chance I happened to be dropping off some furniture to the local kennels and they had this boy ready to be re-homed
> View attachment 47936
> ...


Sorry to hear that @Doyleyburger - but  @ Rupert!


----------



## Doseone (17 Jun 2014)

Doyleyburger said:


> Dalmatian x Jack Russel



Blimey, how the hell did that happen??


----------



## Cubist (17 Jun 2014)

Doseone said:


> Blimey, how the hell did that happen??


Canny use of a stepladder borrowed from a model village?


----------



## John the Monkey (17 Jun 2014)

Doseone said:


> Blimey, how the hell did that happen??


I dunno about Dalmatians, but Jack Russells are pretty determined dogs - someone probably told the Jack it couldn't do it, and the Jack thought "I BLOODY WELL CAN, YOU KNOW"


----------



## Doyleyburger (17 Jun 2014)

Doseone said:


> Blimey, how the hell did that happen??


No idea but it's made an absolute nutcase of a dog


----------



## Doseone (18 Jun 2014)

Doyleyburger said:


> No idea but it's made an absolute nutcase of a dog


He's gorgeous by the way.


----------



## Doyleyburger (18 Jun 2014)

Doseone said:


> He's gorgeous by the way.


Thankyou. He's a rescue dog. Was in kennels for 6 months as no one wanted him. Couldn't say no to taking him


----------



## surfdude (18 Jun 2014)

here is paddy


----------



## babytiger (18 Jun 2014)

Here is our baby,Mollie.She is now 19..got alzeimers, half blind and ,deaf but still loves her walks and is spoilt rotten.
There are some beautiful dogs being shown


----------



## KEEF (18 Jun 2014)

Zeus


----------



## KEEF (18 Jun 2014)

His friend cash


----------



## tug benson (7 Oct 2014)

Thought i would add to this thread, as seen on page 3 i have posted pictures of my bullmastiffs, sadly the brindle bullmastiff had to be put to sleep back in June, she was having problems with her head, we thought she had fractured her skull, but it turns out she had a tumour, we found the tumour at the start of May and she only lasted to the middle of june, we gave our other bullmastiff a wee bit of time to get over Libbys death and we decided to get her a new friend, so on Saturday we picked up a new member to our family..

Meet Baxter....Baxter is a cross between a Dog De Bordeaux - French bulldog





Baxter and Roxy


----------



## coffeejo (7 Oct 2014)

tug benson said:


> Meet Baxter....*Baxter is a cross between a Dog De Bordeaux - French bulldog*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about Libby but Buster is gorgeous. Can't get my head around the mix though!


----------



## Retribution03 (7 Oct 2014)

This is Alfie as a pup and also recently ...Alfie has learning difficulties as in he has never learned to do as he is told.He chases dust...dust only he can see.I am the one who feeds him cleans up after him etc but when I get up for work in the morning he doesn't even bother to lift his head to see who it is yet when my wife gets up he's up and excited...my wife doesn't even like him that much (she's not a dog person).he's pretty much harmless gets on with other dogs no problem until another dog tries to attack him as one Staffordshire terrier found out...big mistake(both dogs were unhurt but the staffie may think twice about attacking another dog)the staffie was with 2 lads that fit a stereotype.


----------



## User6179 (7 Oct 2014)

coffeejo said:


> Sorry to hear about Libby but Buster is gorgeous. Can't get my head around the mix though!



My next door neighbour has similar ,dog de Bordeaux but is crossed with an American bulldog .


----------



## Doyleyburger (8 Oct 2014)

tug benson said:


> Thought i would add to this thread, as seen on page 3 i have posted pictures of my bullmastiffs, sadly the brindle bullmastiff had to be put to sleep back in June, she was having problems with her head, we thought she had fractured her skull, but it turns out she had a tumour, we found the tumour at the start of May and she only lasted to the middle of june, we gave our other bullmastiff a wee bit of time to get over Libbys death and we decided to get her a new friend, so on Saturday we picked up a new member to our family..
> 
> Meet Baxter....Baxter is a cross between a Dog De Bordeaux - French bulldog
> 
> ...


Loving those two


----------



## Doyleyburger (8 Oct 2014)

Meet Leonard 




He decided it was time for a selfie.....he's 19 weeks old. Collie x retriever


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (8 Oct 2014)

Already mentioned in another thread; following the sad demise of Busby & Beattie, my sister thought it time she got a dog:





This fluffy ball of mischief is Rubens, a cocker/springer spaniel cross.


----------



## Nitram55 (8 Oct 2014)

This is Vader (named by my star wars loving grandson) he's a big soft idiot.


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Oct 2014)




----------



## Svendo (8 Oct 2014)

Daisy, last year.





Daisy this year, 14 years old.


----------



## dan_bo (30 Jan 2015)

Etty being where she probably shouldn't.





And doing what she does best on bispham beach.


----------



## Venod (30 Jan 2015)

Sadly gone and missed very much




.


----------



## Diggs (30 Jan 2015)

Out on walkies


----------



## LarryDuff (30 Jan 2015)

My sadly departed spaniel. I still miss her after 18 months.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (30 Jan 2015)

Barney doing his best Babycham deer impression, Izzy, giving me the cunning eyes and Neville looking forlorn for having had his blanket cleared of squirreled away treasures


----------



## Levo-Lon (30 Jan 2015)




----------



## Twinks (30 Jan 2015)

These two (miniature schnauzers) will happily walk twenty miles with you or lay asleep on the couch all day. Clean in the house and don't moult which is good as hubby has asthma ( though you do have to clip them, I do my own as it isn't cheap). Easiest dogs I ever owned, very affectionate and intelligent and playful.


----------



## User19783 (31 Jan 2015)

Here's* my chap, a 9 year old brindle? Love him to bits.*


----------



## Cubist (31 Jan 2015)

Diggs said:


> Out on walkies
> 
> View attachment 78367


Awesome...... Aero dog with experimental spoiler ears!


----------



## SteCenturion (13 Jul 2016)

OK, so I know the last post on here was January 15, but having a quick browse it occurred to me that some might like to be reminded of their posts & pics & some might want to post for the first time.

Myself, I don't own a dog _*'yet', *_but it remains a dream to have a canine addition to the family in the next 1 > 2 years *extended from the 1 > 2 years I planned 2 years ago*.

Particularly I have always adored German Shepherds but I have a fondness for Dalmatians & Cocker/Springer Spaniels too.

If their is a better thread already in existence please tell me to naff off (or just point the way nicely).


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (13 Jul 2016)




----------



## Andy_R (13 Jul 2016)

PhilDawson8270 said:


>


Staffie Smile..no wonder they're know as "Nana" dogs....


----------



## Andy_R (13 Jul 2016)

Here's my boy...



..he's a few years older and greyer now..


----------



## Diggs (13 Jul 2016)

I have already posted but poor Gemma needs a bit of sympathy as she had to have a toe removed.....I need a bit of sympathy as I had to pay for it .
She's ok now and stitches are coming out on Friday


----------



## Drago (13 Jul 2016)

Here's Lemmy. 3 year old Field Labrador, 5 generations pedigree, Field Trials Champions in every generation before him. Bought him from a local farmers wife who breeds them for the love of the dogs - cost me £500, but Ive been offered £10,000 to sell him.

Inwould never do that. He's handsome, intelligent, loving, protective, the perfect companion.


----------



## TrishnBonnie (14 Jul 2016)

Bonnie is a poodle x collie and pip is a yorkie looking like a giant when Bonnie was tiny.


----------



## Fab Foodie (14 Jul 2016)




----------



## Levo-Lon (14 Jul 2016)

I miss my dog...especially walking her..but im liking the freedom of not having one.
torn


----------



## TrishnBonnie (14 Jul 2016)

meta lon said:


> I miss my dog...especially walking her..but im liking the freedom of not having one.
> torn



I can understand this, I cycle miles with Bonnie in a trailer and we go camping but I would love to do a trip alone. Maybe I should plan a short trip and put her in kennels esp as I've left her in kennels occasionally already and they know her and she knows them.


----------



## EltonFrog (14 Jul 2016)

Jessiethepup four years old

Nettiethedog fourteen years old. 

They bring us unreasonable joy.


----------



## Levo-Lon (14 Jul 2016)

CarlP said:


> View attachment 134824
> 
> 
> Jessiethepup four years old
> ...




now theres a pecking order..


----------



## coffeejo (14 Jul 2016)

meta lon said:


> I miss my dog...especially walking her..but im liking the freedom of not having one.
> torn


My landlords decided against getting another dog when their last one died after a lifetime of owning dogs. They borrow mine when they want some canine company but are enjoying the freedom from the day to day responsibilities.


----------



## EltonFrog (14 Jul 2016)

meta lon said:


> now theres a pecking order..



Ahh yes, that's Timmythecat at the top of the stairs. He's a Red Burmese the most cuddliest of cats an absolute joy.


----------



## Levo-Lon (14 Jul 2016)

A major downside ...this fell on the floor last night according to the wife who forgot we no longer have a handy vac....


----------



## Dirk (14 Jul 2016)

Dottie Cool - our 10 year old JR bitch; chilling out in her caravan last week.





After a hard day's holidaying...


----------



## Levo-Lon (14 Jul 2016)

Dirk Thrust said:


> Dottie Cool - our 10 year old JR bitch; chilling out in her caravan last week.
> View attachment 134830
> 
> 
> ...



how cool is that dog


----------



## coffeejo (14 Jul 2016)

meta lon said:


> how cool is that dog


Significantly cooler than mine!


----------



## Diggs (14 Jul 2016)

CarlP said:


> View attachment 134824
> 
> 
> Jessiethepup four years old
> ...


That's this


----------



## jhawk (14 Jul 2016)

None of your dogs are as cool as my dog!











Oh, no, wait a minute -- he's an idiot is our Dave.


----------



## Cubist (14 Jul 2016)




----------



## Cubist (14 Jul 2016)

Grown a bit. Here she is back in March


----------



## Steam Pig (14 Jul 2016)

This is our 10yr old Weimaraner in her normal pose, checking out if anyone's left any food about


----------



## Drago (14 Jul 2016)

I love Weimaraners. Got any more pics?


----------



## Steam Pig (14 Jul 2016)

Drago said:


> I love Weimaraners. Got any more pics?






Drago said:


> I love Weimaraners. Got any more pics?



Loads, but not digital, I'll see what I can find


----------



## newfhouse (14 Jul 2016)

Here's Ugo with Scarlett.





He's properly settled in now, like he's always been with us. Loves chilling with his toys.


----------



## jhawk (14 Jul 2016)

Then there's our blonde, pretty, but not too bright Husky/Retriever, Akaya.


----------



## coffeejo (14 Jul 2016)

SteCenturion said:


> OK, so I know the last post on here was January 15, but having a quick browse it occurred to me that some might like to be reminded of their posts & pics & some might want to post for the first time.
> 
> Myself, I don't own a dog _*'yet', *_but it remains a dream to have a canine addition to the family in the next 1 > 2 years *extended from the 1 > 2 years I planned 2 years ago*.
> 
> ...


Thanks for bumping this thread


----------



## SteveF (14 Jul 2016)

Our newish rescue "bitser" Angus (there's a lot going on in that gene pool) up the pub last week, had him since just before Christmas


----------



## Piemaster (14 Jul 2016)

Cool you say? Dog....on a SUP


----------



## SteCenturion (14 Jul 2016)

Drago said:


> I love Weimaraners. Got any more pics?


Me too .....

but Q. Aren't they supposed to be mad as March hares ?
Very, very beautiful dogs mind.


----------



## Levo-Lon (14 Jul 2016)

SteCenturion said:


> Me too .....
> 
> but Q. Aren't they supposed to be mad as March hares ?
> Very, very beautiful dogs mind.



there a bit like Dobermans, mad as you make em..
Springers are the nutters,great dogs but they never get bloody tired ,ask any owner


----------



## Mrs M (14 Jul 2016)

newfhouse said:


> Here's Ugo with Scarlett.
> View attachment 134857
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely


----------



## Steam Pig (15 Jul 2016)

SteCenturion said:


> Me too .....
> 
> but Q. Aren't they supposed to be mad as March hares ?
> Very, very beautiful dogs mind.


They love rewards, particularly food related, but they will only do 'tricks' so many times then they get bored.
They are also extremely faithful and protective, do not leave them alone for any length of time


----------



## booze and cake (15 Jul 2016)

Not mine, but today is my last day visiting at my folks, and I'm going to miss these guys. Old man Perry, aged 14, does like a bit off a kip.




And the girls, on the left 3 year old Belle, and 10 year Flossy. Belle is so fast, twin turbo mischief, hours of fun.


----------



## Drago (15 Jul 2016)

Isn't it amazing. All of us and our different opinions, yet were all united in our love and admiration of the humble doggy.


----------



## mickle (15 Jul 2016)

We have the actual best dog in the world:


----------



## mickle (16 Jul 2016)

Also:


----------



## SteCenturion (16 Jul 2016)

mickle said:


> Also:
> 
> View attachment 134992


Beautiful dog, chocolate Cocker ?


----------



## mickle (16 Jul 2016)

SteCenturion said:


> Beautiful dog, chocolate Cocker ?



Yup, her name is Peggy. I farkin love her to bits.


----------



## robjh (16 Jul 2016)

our dog no. 1 with her 2nd-prize rosette for the biscuit-catching competition in the village show. We're so proud....


----------



## LarryDuff (16 Jul 2016)

Here's my wee cocker Lily


----------



## swee'pea99 (19 Jul 2016)

I think Cassie got a bit hot in the woods this morning...


----------



## Crackle (19 Jul 2016)

robjh said:


> our dog no. 1 with her 2nd-prize rosette for the biscuit-catching competition in the village show. We're so proud....
> View attachment 135066


Mine came 2nd in a fetch the sausage competition once. It was a real sausage and he's a Labrador so I'm claiming a moral win.


----------



## Renmurew (19 Jul 2016)

From this





To this





In 4 years........amazing how a Great Dane can shrink!!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (20 Jul 2016)

This is Queen Cindy at 'The Dug Cafe' in Bowling the other day (picture by The Dug Cafe):






Cindy has met @Pat "5mph" and @flyingfifi before.... Or more like, they met her!


----------



## dan_bo (25 Jul 2016)

Slattern.


----------



## Drago (25 Jul 2016)

Heres my Lemmy showing why he's the best dog in the World...


----------



## Proto (25 Jul 2016)

Lexie the Lurcher in Fruit Bat mode. The most mobile ears on the planet, sort of rotate like radar antenna. When she's running they lie flat on the back of her head. Dad is a big ugly greyhound, mum is a scruffy border collie. Orange box involved, we believe. Shes great.


----------



## robjh (27 Jul 2016)

Our dog no.2 - another lurcher - after a walk by the mudflats of the River Severn this weekend


----------



## awomaninsane (27 Jul 2016)

Here's my cool dog. She's so cool she drinks beer!


----------



## awomaninsane (27 Jul 2016)

And here is Freddie. We are bringing him home on Saturday and I am sooooooooo excited! He's a lurcher.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (27 Jul 2016)

The old tripod dog, Cindy!:


----------



## Lullabelle (27 Jul 2016)

Proto said:


> Lexie the Lurcher in Fruit Bat mode. The most mobile ears on the planet, sort of rotate like radar antenna. When she's running they lie flat on the back of her head. Dad is a big ugly greyhound, mum is a scruffy border collie. Orange box involved, we believe. Shes great.



Love those ears


----------



## Lullabelle (27 Jul 2016)

awomaninsane said:


> And here is Freddie. We are bringing him home on Saturday and I am sooooooooo excited! He's a lurcher.




 Freddie


----------



## iandg (27 Jul 2016)

Rosie and Arlo


----------



## rideswithmoobs (27 Jul 2016)

Drago said:


> Heres my Lemmy showing why he's the best dog in the World...
> 
> View attachment 136160



Oh no get that dog off the bed


----------



## rideswithmoobs (27 Jul 2016)

Malts like a motherf****r so no way he gets on bed/sofa or upstairs. Resigned to eating every meal with a black Labrador hair in it.


----------



## Proto (27 Jul 2016)

rideswithmoobs said:


> Oh no get that dog off the bed



Gave up with Lexie, she sleeps pretty well wherever she likes. Has her own bed in the back sitting room and a stair gate to keep her downstairs.

Yeah, right. She just jumps over it, clears it with ease, and makes her way to the spare bedroom. At least she doesn't moult!


----------



## Levo-Lon (27 Jul 2016)

wicker man said:


> Rosie and Arlo



Arlo, great name for a pooch


----------



## rideswithmoobs (27 Jul 2016)

Proto said:


> Gave up with Lexie, she sleeps pretty well wherever she likes. Has her own bed in the back sitting room and a stair gate to keep her there downstairs. Yeah, right. She just jumps over it, clears it with ease, and makes her way to the spare bedroom. At least she doesn't moult1



Length of rope, collar, heavy duty ground stake and kennel outside, once winter comes the pooch will appreciate the bed in downstairs room much more


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (27 Jul 2016)

The wee besom moved to rest on her front just as I took the picture!


----------



## Mrs M (27 Jul 2016)

awomaninsane said:


> And here is Freddie. We are bringing him home on Saturday and I am sooooooooo excited! He's a lurcher.


Aw, wee Freddie


----------



## Mrs M (27 Jul 2016)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> The old tripod dog, Cindy!:
> 
> View attachment 136475


Lovely wee lady 
She's saying "what you up to now?"


----------



## robjh (21 Aug 2016)

Guess what time it is?


----------



## jayonabike (21 Aug 2016)




----------



## Crackle (21 Aug 2016)

jayonabike said:


> View attachment 140744
> 
> 
> View attachment 140745
> ...


I'm so sorry to hear that Jay. I hope you enjoy the time you've got left with her, cracking dog.


----------



## jayonabike (21 Aug 2016)

Crackle said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that Jay. I hope you enjoy the time you've got left with her, cracking dog.


Cheers Crackle


----------



## Mrs M (21 Aug 2016)

jayonabike said:


> View attachment 140744
> 
> 
> View attachment 140745
> ...


Aw, she's lovely 
Very sad new for you all but you are doing the right thing, bloomin hard though 
Hope you have lots of good times left xx


----------



## madferret (21 Aug 2016)

Ted, aka Teduardo, Teddy Boy, Tedward, Get Down, Come back etc.


----------



## coffeejo (21 Aug 2016)

jayonabike said:


> View attachment 140744
> 
> 
> View attachment 140745
> ...


Sorry to hear that


----------



## robjh (21 Aug 2016)

@jayonabike 


Mrs M said:


> Aw, she's lovely
> Very sad new for you all but you are doing the right thing, bloomin hard though
> Hope you have lots of good times left xx


Mrs M has said it as well as I ever could. We had very similar with our old dog, so I sympathise a lot.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (21 Aug 2016)

jayonabike said:


> View attachment 140744
> 
> 
> View attachment 140745
> ...


Sad news. I hope you can enjoy the time left to the full.


----------



## EltonFrog (21 Aug 2016)

@jayonabike a beautiful dog you have there, I'm sad to read your news. I wish you and your family well.


----------



## jayonabike (21 Aug 2016)

Thanks for all your kind words, I have felt a bit empty the last few days. They do become one of the family, don't they.

She has been spoiled rotten the last few days (but then she always has been) she knows which cupboard her treats are kept in and I swear she has spent most of the weekend sitting by it every time I walk into the kitchen!


----------



## iandg (21 Aug 2016)

jayonabike said:


> View attachment 140744
> 
> 
> View attachment 140745
> ...



Sorry to hear this. Always difficult knowing the right time to say goodbye


----------



## raleighnut (21 Aug 2016)

jayonabike said:


> View attachment 140744
> 
> 
> View attachment 140745
> ...




I lost my lad to Prostate cancer just over 5yrs ago, still miss the lad.


----------



## madferret (21 Aug 2016)

jayonabike said:


> Thanks for all your kind words, I have felt a bit empty the last few days. They do become one of the family, don't they.
> 
> She has been spoiled rotten the last few days (but then she always has been) she knows which cupboard her treats are kept in and I swear she has spent most of the weekend sitting by it every time I walk into the kitchen!



Sorry I stuck Ted's photo in the middle of this, I have to admit having only read the Thread title and not content. I am really sorry about your news, our animals are family. She looks lovely, enjoy every day with her.


----------



## jayonabike (21 Aug 2016)

madferret said:


> Sorry I stuck Ted's photo in the middle of this, I have to admit having only read the Thread title and not content. I am really sorry about your news, our animals are family. She looks lovely, enjoy every day with her.


Don't be silly, this is the "show us your dog thread" I posted in here rather than start a new thread. 
That's a lovely looking dog you have there


----------



## dan_bo (28 Feb 2017)

Etty, Just now.


----------



## cosmicbike (28 Feb 2017)

A young Ridley, about 8 months old I think. Battersea rescue lurcher/shepherd/husky cross who we got at 5 months old.




And last year, about 4 years old





And the other one, an RSPCA lurcher/collie/terrier cross. About 3 years old when we got her, and terrified of people. Took lots of work to get her to this stage, but she's an absolute delight now, though still wary of strangers. Scruffy by name, and it fits.


----------



## Mrs M (28 Feb 2017)

cosmicbike said:


> A young Ridley, about 8 months old I think. Battersea rescue lurcher/shepherd/husky cross who we got at 5 months old.
> View attachment 340156
> 
> And last year, about 4 years old
> ...


Rescue pets are the best 
They're lovely.


----------



## cosmicbike (28 Feb 2017)

Mrs M said:


> Rescue pets are the best
> They're lovely.


They at indeed. Never considered anything but rescues. The 2 cats were both Battersea too, the last of which was put to sleep only 2 months ago. She had a good innings though, 21 years.


----------



## dan_bo (28 Feb 2017)

cosmicbike said:


> A young Ridley, about 8 months old I think. Battersea rescue lurcher/shepherd/husky cross who we got at 5 months old.
> View attachment 340156
> 
> And last year, about 4 years old
> ...


Lovely. Bet big lad gets through the chum!


----------



## jhawk (28 Feb 2017)

Our two, Akaya (blondie) and Dave, (little bugger).


----------



## Inertia (28 Feb 2017)

Whiskeyjack and Brynja wishing it would stop raining


----------



## Heltor Chasca (28 Feb 2017)

The real ' Heltor Chasca' Sadly she died of a heart attack at 9 years old, two Christmases ago. She was a right gas.


----------



## stumpy66 (28 Feb 2017)

Jake n Alfie


----------



## booze and cake (29 Aug 2019)

I've been playing with my folks' dog Lenny the lurcher this last week. Seen here as a puppy in March last year




He's all grown up now but is still loads of fun








And blimey he is fast, a garden is not big enough for him to really go full speed, but get him in a big field or empty beach and he's lightening quick. 




Advice to any rabbits, whatever you do, don't run.




Fear not bunny lovers, that one is just a toy.


----------



## Randombiker9 (28 Jan 2020)

kerndog said:


> I dont have one (yet) but am in the process of looking for a suitable breed and thought that this might be a good way to see pics of peoples dogs and maybe get a bit of info on what they are like. Also started a thread the other day about getting one and it got a lot of responses, it seems everyone who owns a dog is bonkers about them and loves to show pics, so come on... show us your dog!




Nice I don’t own any dogs but I volunteer with dogs but here are some questions I would consider?

What size dog? Like
What size dog? Like
Very small which is like a chihuahua, daschund size

Small which is like a beagle, Jack Russell, basenji, terrier, pug size etc.. ,

Medium, which is like a Dalmatian, Labrador, German shephard,

Large which is like a Bernese mountain dog, Saint Bernard, Newfoundland size,

Extra large which is like Great Dane, Irish wolfhound size


Do you want a dog thats smooth or long haired?

Do you have any cats, children?

how much excersize would you be willing to give it?

What would you do when your out and can’t look after it (since some dogs can’t be left a alone for very long)

Do you want a dog that sheds a lot?

Do you want a dog that drools a lot?

are you willing to train it or just the basics?

do you live in a house or apartment?

these are just a few Questions to consider

a couple of dogs that i kn
My family friends jack Russell





my dads puppy (Australian labradoodle)
When it was few months old 





Now 9 months old:


----------



## Notafettler (3 Feb 2020)

Deeply in love with mud and water but not in that order.
Can't be left on their own.
Good with kids. Wants to play with cats but they don't want to play with her.
Loves bringing birds and rabbits to me. Ran a Hare down the other day and very kindly brought it to me. The latter applys to wild only, she ignores domesticated (chicken and ducks not sure about rabbits)
Likes her food and doesn't share.
Happy with 20 minutes exercise in the morning and 2 to 3 hours at night.
Excellent watch dog terrible guard dog.
Drools a lot but only when you are getting her food ready.
Would shed a lot but I groom every day as it's saves time in the long run.
Loves rolling in dead badgers but only when they are at the liquid state of decomposition. 
Eats carrion at all stages of decomposition.
English Springer Spaniel can't beat them.


----------



## Proto (11 Mar 2020)

Lexitron in the back of the 2CV. The look says ’Where the feck are we going now?’


----------



## bigdosser (26 Mar 2020)

Olly the Cockapoo great addition to the family...


----------



## Smudge (26 Mar 2020)

Proto said:


> View attachment 507918
> 
> 
> Lexitron in the back of the 2CV. The look says ’Where the feck are we going now?’



Ha ha.... what a great look on his face.


----------



## MichaelW2 (26 Mar 2020)

Wind tunnel tests by NASA have determined that dachshunds are the most aerodynamically efficient dogs with the lowest drag factor.


----------



## keithmac (26 Mar 2020)

Our two, Amber and Honey.

Was never a "dog person", wouldn't be without them now!.


----------



## Dale 1956 (24 Apr 2020)

This is my sweet little girl she is a Pug.


----------



## Proto (29 Aug 2020)

Continuing a motoring theme, Lexie being chaufered home in my TT after a hard day in the office


----------



## gavroche (31 Aug 2020)

Molly , on the left, and her mum.


----------



## Drago (31 Aug 2020)

My boy Lemmy enjoying walkies with his old Dad.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (31 Aug 2020)

Porthos??
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jonathan_Archer#Porthos



Inertia said:


> Around 3 months old
> 
> View attachment 37678
> 
> ...


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (31 Aug 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Lottie, a 15 month old Cockerpoo, complete with 'small-child' (12 year old daughter)
> 
> View attachment 31497
> 
> ...




Never added pictures of the Collies

_*Jack*_
1995 - 2005






















_*Gypsy*_
???? - 2007
Rescue, from NCDL Leeds
We had idea how old she was, so we just worked on her being same age as Jack













*Lottie*
Dumb-ass Cockerpoo about 2 years ago
She's the only dog I've seen that jumps at its own shadow
(ie; if sun comes out from behind clouds)


----------



## Paulus (31 Aug 2020)

Paulus said:


> Here is my red Border Collie, Millie, aged 6 months,
> View attachment 37648
> 
> 
> ...








And now nearly 9 years old.


----------



## Ridgeway (31 Aug 2020)

Monty about to get onto the paddle board for about the millionth time.....






We collected an 8wk old puppy that rapidly turned into a furry aquatic animal, more otter or beaver like...


----------



## Alba Zeus (22 Sep 2020)

Our Irish Setter Max


----------



## Bonefish Blues (22 Sep 2020)

Picture 3 is Harris, perhaps?


----------



## Alba Zeus (22 Sep 2020)

Yeah is indeed. Luskentrye beach


----------



## Bonefish Blues (22 Sep 2020)

Alba Zeus said:


> Yeah is indeed. Luskentrye beach


I haven't been to that beach, but I recognised the water, if that makes sense?!


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Sep 2020)

Alba Zeus said:


> Yeah is indeed. Luskentrye beach


A stunning place indeed!


----------



## Drago (25 Sep 2020)

Lemmy seems to think he's a teddy bear. I don't really mind, but he's 75lbs and has bony elbows


----------



## Drago (27 Sep 2020)

Heres the dog in the spare room, using the cat as a pillow...


----------

